# Shipt?



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Wondering if anyone here does it. It seems to be like a GrubHub/Postmates/UberEats...mainly operating in the southeast.

Anyone try it out?


----------



## Blizzy (Aug 7, 2016)

It's just like Instacart, but without the schedule restriction and hourly guarantees.

I've been doing Shipt for about a month now. It's ok. It can be very time consuming. You claim your order, shop for the groceries and then deliver to the customer. You get a small % of the total order (abt 7%) amount plus tips, if the customer so chooses to tip.


----------

